
An antique audiotape was a dispatch from D-Day - smacktoward
https://www.stripes.com/news/us/the-antique-audiotape-was-a-mystery-then-a-researcher-got-it-to-play-it-was-a-dispatch-from-d-day-1.601363
======
adingus
Chilling. To put your life on the line for the people of Europe and the world
really takes something special.

------
JSeymourATL
Terrific story, thanks for sharing here!

------
allannienhuis
Thank you for that.

